# Winter Rims Options



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a 2011 eco 1.4t with a six speed manual and 160k miles. I picked up 15 inch Steel rims with winter tires. The rims are off of a Camry that is 5x114.3. The winter tires are in great shape (205/65/15) and I would like to use them on my Cruze. 

So, what is the easiest and most cost effective way to use these? Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Remove the tires from the rims, sell the rims, and buy some 5x105 rims. Remount them. This is going to mess up your speedo though, assuming you can find rims.

Tires, everything you need to know about sizes for the cruze.
Cruze OEM Wheel Options
Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's
Sticky*_Official Aftermarket Wheels Thread*_


----------

